# Unable to send emails from Outlook 2007



## wrowland (Sep 21, 2007)

I am tearing my hair out trying to resolve this problem. I cannot send out emails via my SMTP server. It returns the following messages:-

1. When outgoing I setup authentication :-

"Send test e-mail message: None of the authentication methods supported by this client are supported by your server."

2. When I disable authentication:-

"Send test e-mail message: The server responded: 550 Error: Message conten"


Before I upgraded from Outlook 2003 everything worked in the option 1 and everything was unchanged in the settings in Outlook 2007.

Looking for ideas


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

I did a google search and found these:

http://www.ads-links.com/index.php/...roblem-with-windows-vista-linksys-router.html

http://forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=937811&SiteID=17

http://www.roundtripsolutions.com/b...em-with-outlook-2007-email-receive-is-broken/

Anyway...I can't help 'cause I don't have it installed, but maybe you can get something out of those.


----------



## wrowland (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for info.

Tried all these with no avail.

But got another error message:-
" Task 'SHEMARA Mailbox - Sending' reported error (0x800CCC80) : 'None of the authentication methods supported by this client are supported by your server."

Regards

Bill


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Please detail all of your account settings (minus username/password) and the type of account you are using.

When you go to Tools | Account settings, click your account, click Change and then click More Settings, what are your settings?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Have you simply contacted whoever is hosting your e-mail to find out what the SMTP server settings should be. It sounds like you are guessing if there should be authentication or no.


----------



## wrowland (Sep 21, 2007)

I have re-installed Outlook 2003 using the same settings and everything works OK so the answer lies with the way Outlook 2007 sends SMTP. I set up another system in parallel and the problem returns.

Thanks to everyone who sent me suggestions which I have tried but none corrected the problem. This is a problem to put on the back burner and hope a solution materializes.

Thanks Again

Bill


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

If you post your details we may be able to try and replicate the issue, which would be good to know if it was a bug.


----------

